

Ask HN: [India] Inputs needed on quotation for a website - ecthiender

This is in the Indian context, the developer and the client are both in India.<p>I wanted some professional input regarding current market rates in making websites. I am just starting out and I don&#x27;t have much experience with current freelancing&#x2F;contract rates of making websites. Hence the post.<p>I have been offered a contract of building a website with the following
features:<p>- Search a directory of content which is obtained from excel sheets<p>- Create shareable links of search results<p>- Two dynamic pages to render the search results in interactive way<p>- Two static pages<p>- Feedback&#x2F;Review on search results, which only the owners can see<p>- Design layout for the website<p>- Hosting a blog for the website owners<p>- Hosting an end-user forum<p>I am looking to know how much would you, or a company that you know, would charge for a website described above. I am planning to do this as a fixed-rate project.<p>I&#x27;ll be very glad to get some inputs.
======
raooll
I would recommend not to go with a fixed rate project.I have been doing
freelancing for quite sometime now. Unless your clients have some technical
knowledge, I'm very sure the requirements will change once you start working
on the project.

Also you have to think about how long you'll have to support the client after
you handover the project. I usually give 3 months support & warranty period
(which is billed).

~~~
ecthiender
But could you tell, for the above feature-set how much would you charge? Or
how much are the current market rates?

~~~
raooll
I usually charge for the value that the project provide. If someone wants it
on urgent basis and I have to work extra hard to meet there timelines I
usually charge a higher per hour rate.

